
Samsung made YouTube remove video of GTA mod that turns Note 7 into a bomb - aaron695
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/19/13333386/samsung-galaxy-note-7-gta-mod-youtube-takedown
======
aashishlowanshi
Specially from a company who never pass up the opportunity to make fun at
anything Apple. I am sure if this were happening to Apple/iPhones Samsung
would be running ads making fun of iPhones exploding while showing you their
phones were safe. They can dish it out but can’t take it.

